# Drill Press Question Part II



## Johnturner (Apr 15, 2021)

OK I spoke to soon. I tried to drill a 11/4" hole on the slowest speed and while there was no smoke I had to push pretty hard and the press kept stalling. I was using a brand new set of Porter Cable forster bits
Now what am I doing wrong.
Question Guy
John


----------



## wombat (Apr 15, 2021)

Wood magazine's drill speed chart recommends for 1 1/4" bits 1000 rpm for soft wood and 250 for hard woods, but it also says to raise the bit several times so as not to over heat the bit.


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 15, 2021)

Johnturner said:


> OK I spoke to soon. I tried to drill a 11/4" hole on the slowest speed and while there was no smoke I had to push pretty hard and the press kept stalling. I was using a brand new set of Porter Cable forster bits
> Now what am I doing wrong.
> Question Guy
> John


Quit trying to drill through a concrete block!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Apr 15, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> Quit trying to drill through a concrete block!!


It helps to put a block of wood on top of the base plate.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 15, 2021)

Are the belts slipping on the drill press?


----------



## Johnturner (Apr 16, 2021)

Greg
I never looked to see if the belts were slipping.

Walter
Where can I get a copy of the Wood magazine chart.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 16, 2021)

Leave the cover open on the machine and deliberately stall it to see what is slipping. It could also be a loose pulley nut on the arbor shaft. Mine loosened up once and I thought it was belt slippage but actually the pulley was slipping. I tightened the nut up and it's never slipped since then. So leaving the cover open to see what is slipping eliminates a lot of guess work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wombat (Apr 16, 2021)

Johnturner said:


> Greg
> I never looked to see if the belts were slipping.
> 
> Walter
> Where can I get a copy of the Wood magazine chart.


I'll copy and send it to you. The reason I mentioned the speed, is too slow and it won't cut.


----------



## wombat (Apr 16, 2021)

Wood drilling speed chart @ John turner


Johnturner said:


> Greg
> I never looked to see if the belts were slipping.
> 
> Walter
> Where can I get a copy of the Wood magazine chart.


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 16, 2021)

Here it is a little cleaner. you can download a copy or print one


speed chart


----------



## Johnturner (Apr 17, 2021)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Johnturner (Apr 22, 2021)

Latest report: I tightened the belt in the drill press and use the speed from the speed chart and everything is great! You guys are the best!
John

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

